# Questions about turquoise inlay



## Terry Summerville (Aug 2, 2014)

I have been asked by my daughter to make an island top for her new house out of black walnut. She also asked if I could engrave her and her husband's names into it. I have never used a stone inlay before and have a few questions:

#1. what is the best way to bond the turquoise to the wood?
#2. How thick should the inlay material be?
#3. Where can I get the best inlay material (without needing to get a loan)?
#4. The plan is to seal the island with marine varnish in a satin finish. There is a 2yr old active and adventurous little boy in the house already and will be more little "angels with horns" in the future! Will this bond with the turquoise inlay?

Possibly more questions to follow....


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 2, 2014)

I have used a crushed (fine) turquoise and CA on different woods and it was ok. I know lots of people buy the stone and crush it themselves to control the texture of the crush.ome like a little pebble pieces and some a smooth color.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 2, 2014)

Also a lot of answers in a thread I started a few days ago


----------

